# My Intro to The Cabe



## Mole (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey all,
 My name is Keith and I've been bouncing around for almost 44 years now. I grew up with classic cars but for the time being they're just a tad out of my price range. When I say "classic" I mean 1930s-1965ish, the DMV tried to tell me that my beater 1972 Ford truck was a classic, my question to them that I wasn't a classic so how could that make my beater farm truck a classic? ANYWAY... I just picked up my first bike and I know there's a LOT that needs to be corrected for it to be 'right' such as the saddle, handle bars, stand etc. but I need a little help on what to look for (especially the seat). I was hinted at that it's a 1941, and I'm having a hell of a time trying to find pictures of a bikes with consistent parts so I know what to keep an eye out for come swap meet time this fall. Anything that would help out picture wise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time and for having a forum such as this for people to compare notes and show off the cool stuff.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the CABE Keith, I hope you will find all you need here.
There is a lot of info on old posts so search around or ask a question if you need it answered 

Nick.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Keith,Welcome In

Take your pick of the pics...

http://www.google.com/search?num=10...0&biw=1440&bih=646&sei=pXT8T5qtJ6fh0gHy5fWqCw

BTW...Nice Bike.


----------



## Mole (Jul 10, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Hey Keith,Welcome In
> 
> Take your pick of the pics...
> 
> ...




Thank you thank you, Yeah... google was one of the first things I did for pictures BUT... none of them are inconsistent as in seat post (bent or straight and if it WAS bent which way does it point?), handle bars (are they more curved or are they supposed to have more of an angle?) , rear reflector (mine seems too low on the rear fender and looks like it covers one of the holes for the drop stand catch)...

Goofy stuff like that is what I'm really the most concerned with. From the look of the paint who ever did it was just looking to make a few bucks and sell it quick (which is exactly what happened) but I was more concerned with getting the correct fenders and base to start with.

I have been looking through old posts and will continue to look... just trying to get some sort of head start as I actually plan on getting it back as close to original as possible since the factory paint has already been boned up.


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 10, 2012)

Greetings,

Based on the serial number, your Roadmaster was produced in 1940. Roadmaster was the standard in-house branding for bicycles made by the Cleveland Welding Company (CWC) and your bike’s frame is one of their designs which is referred to as the “Bent-Tank” model due to the drooping tail end of the tank that fits this frame. 

Bent-Tanks (BT) were introduced by CWC in 1936 and produced into 1942. During that time there were many annual changes to both the frame and the tank but physically any BT tank will fit any BT frame regardless of the date although for a correct restoration it is important to match the date of the frame to the appropriate style tank.

Over the production span that Bent-Tanks were produced, they were offered in many guises and in many different build specifications. Early models reached to the top of the CWC line while those produced after 1938 were generally built in basic price leader form. Throughout the run, more of these bikes were produced without tanks and racks than those that left the factory as fully equipped models.

Your bike is not far from factory correct as it stands. It is a bit of a puzzlement that it has curved fender braces as most BT’s contemporary to your bike used straight braces. They may indicate a fender switch at some point in time. The other thing they indicate is that double rear braces were only used on unequipped bikes as the rack legs on the equipped versions rendered them unnecessary. 

Beyond that, the saddle is a later unit from after WW2 and the current chain guard is an aftermarket accessory from roughly the same period as the bike. The rear reflector is a CWC piece but they were generally not used on this model and would have been mounted higher on the fender from the factory. If there is no hole higher on the fender for mounting the reflector it was probably added when the bike was painted. 

For reference to another BT, also from 1940 and in original paint you can check out this thread:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29406-1939-40-Roadmaster&p=154769&highlight=#post154769


----------



## wrongway (Jul 10, 2012)

Keith,
  Greetings from Iowa! I too used to be involved in old cars, but, even though I still have an old truck, can't afford that hobby anymore. I have found that working on these bikes is addictive and fills my need for a hobby very well! Welcome to the site and great bike!


----------



## Mole (Jul 10, 2012)

First and foremost, thanks for the fairly detailed response Bluetarp. I appreciate it. Now for a few follow up questions beginning with





BlueTarp said:


> Bent-Tanks (BT) were introduced by CWC in 1936 and produced into 1942. During that time there were many annual changes to both the frame and the tank but physically any BT tank will fit any BT frame regardless of the date although for a correct restoration it is important to match the date of the frame to the appropriate style tank.



Are the 3 or 4 gill tanks with the plain sides the ones I should be looking for? if not, how do I figure the correct tank for a '40?



BlueTarp said:


> Your bike is not far from factory correct as it stands.



I'm sorta funny about things being correct even though it may not raise the value of the bike. This is going to be my first one and I'd rather have it right than run around on it being all hodge-podge.



BlueTarp said:


> It is a bit of a puzzlement that it has curved fender braces as most BT’s contemporary to your bike used straight braces. They may indicate a fender switch at some point in time. The other thing they indicate is that double rear braces were only used on unequipped bikes as the rack legs on the equipped versions rendered them unnecessary.



I noticed that about the rear fender braces on bikes with rear racks usually only having the single brace. Could I get away with just removing one set of the braces and filling the holes? or should I trade them away for the correct fenders (possibly with straight braces)? Also, _IF_ this one did have a fender replacement are there any ideas on the correct fender layout such as peaked versus smooth curve...



BlueTarp said:


> ...the saddle is a later unit from after WW2 and the current chain guard is an aftermarket accessory from roughly the same period as the bike.



I figured about the saddle and did NOT know that the chain guard was optional. Thank you for that one.



BlueTarp said:


> The rear reflector is a CWC piece but they were generally not used on this model....



Off comes the reflector then, as it does appear to have been mounted using one of the holes that would normally be used for the drop stand clip.




BlueTarp said:


> If there is no hole higher on the fender for mounting the reflector it was probably added when the bike was painted.



There isn't _but_ there is a hole up on top of the fender between the fender brace bolt holes that I haven't figured out what it's for yet.




BlueTarp said:


> For reference to another BT, also from 1940 and in original paint you can check out this thread:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29406-1939-40-Roadmaster&p=154769&highlight=#post154769



That is pretty much exactly what I was looking for, thank you. Now I just need to get a hold of some of the colors that were used to paint this bad boy up.


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 10, 2012)

First I should confess that I am actually Phil Marshall/RMS37, not my friend Ron Summer/Bluetarp (not that it matters much; I checked as Bluetarp today to catch up with his Colson sale and just haven’t bothered to log out and back in.)

Here is a link to a thread picturing and offering the correct version of the Bent-Tank for sale from a 1941 BT (3-Gills and 4-Gills are for other CWC frames and will not fit the BT frame.)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29427-Prewar-CWC-Roadmaster-part-out

I believe the tank may already be sold as they are hard to find separated from complete bicycles. 

I can also answer some of your other questions (I’ll gather some info and post back later) though some of them may require additional photos of the bike to make sure I can give you a good studied opinion.


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Keith!  Welcome.  I saw your 'desert-ish' background as was hoping to have a neighbor.  I'm in Vegas but I see Glendale is close...I guess you're a neighbor!  Welcome to this great forum and good luck.

Here are a few pics of my 1938 Roadmaster NON bent tank model.  It's a "3-Gill."  Yep, I like to show it off, but you can use it as a reference for what NOT to buy perhaps.  See ya around.

Buster


----------



## Mole (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny thing Phil, you were just the person I was waiting to chime in since I saw your name pop up over and over again in various threads here. I'll take some more (and more detailed) pictures tomorrow and get em up here if you don't mind sharing a bit more of your experience with Roadies. Again, I truly do appreciate it. More than likely I'll be starting off with getting bits and pieces rechromed a little bit at a time. I pretty much blew my mad money on the cost of the bike and the freight to get it from Pennsylvania to Arizona. but, after looking at about 300-4oo bikes over the last few weeks, this was the one I settled with.

Buster, thanks for the pictures. And, yes, neighbors is pretty close. It's only a 3 hour drive.

And, to everyone else that may be reading this, so far I've been pretty polite as I'm new... but as time goes on I'll be getting to be more and more the sarcastic funny guy and just hope that noone is offended.

Be back tomorrow.


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mole said:


> And, to everyone else that may be reading this, so far I've been pretty polite as I'm new... but as time goes on I'll be getting to be more and more the sarcastic funny guy and just hope that noone is offended.




Oh, you ain't seen nothing yet around here.  We get things cooking from time to time!  Again, welcome!  Glad you caught the bug and that there is another "West Coaster" on here!

PS - 4 of my 5 bikes came from PA, NY or NJ...nothing here in Vegas


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 11, 2012)

"... but as time goes on I'll be getting to be more and more the sarcastic funny guy and just hope that noone is offended."



It take ALOT to get Me offended

The bickering does get Real Good on here sometimes!

(just make sure you dont get involved in a Granpa and Boris "fist fight")

heh.


----------



## Mole (Jul 11, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> (just make sure you dont get involved in a Granpa and Boris "fist fight")




I'll keep my eyes open and steer clear.  

Here are more pictures. I'm not sure which other angles or views would help so if anyone wants to steer me in the right direction just say so...



















The one showing the inside of the fender is actually the rear fender showing the mountnig bolts for the reflector and the hole in between is (I believe) the mount bolt for the drop stand clip. The top of the rear fender shows the third hole I was talking about which I have no idea what it is for as the hole goes all the way through the fender brace also. Maybe for a third brace bolt?

At least the person that started this project replaced quite a few of the sheet metal bolts (fender braces, chain guard, blah blah blah).


----------



## Mole (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe I've found what I'm looking for for some reference, I realize that it's a '39 but I figure they couldn't have gotten too crazy with changing colors very often back then. Eventually painted with rust color as primary, ivory secondary and stripes with black outlines...


----------

